# help dog got ahold of sos pad!! what do i do?



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

my husband left our adult rednose out and i went to see the neighbor across the strt

there was a sos pad on the floor (never been used one!) with all the soap still on it what do i do? i gave her 1 % milk anything else i can do?:hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

if she swallowed it, I'd bring her right to the vet... if not, can you make her puke?


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

she didnt eat it just chewed it to shreds i went over her whole mouth(didnt like that for sure) dont see any peices in her mouth and her breath doesnt smells like it i am putting oatmeal down her gullet with cinnamon hoping that will help.......... 
how do you make a dog puke? never tried it


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

frufru-dog said:


> she didnt eat it just chewed it to shreds i went over her whole mouth(didnt like that for sure) dont see any peices in her mouth and her breath doesnt smells like it i am putting oatmeal down her gullet with cinnamon hoping that will help..........
> how do you make a dog puke? never tried it


all the links say to consult the vet before you try to do this.. i guess some chemicals can do more damage on the way back out..

Here's a video on it: How to Induce Vomiting In Your Dog | Expert Village Videos

this one tells when not to do it: How to Induce Vomitting in Dogs

there's a ton more experienced cats on this forum than I am, but we we're told once to induce vomitting from a friend of ours and for a friend of ours that had a dog that ate a necklace.

Good luck with this


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

sos pads are just dishsoap it won't hurt her. Might give her the poops or make her puke but she'll be fine. We use them to clean our stainless steal dog bowls


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

yea smith thats what i do with them as well

im not only worried about the soap but the steel wool.......
she seems fine as of right now but i dont think i will sleep very well all night and i will get her up and walk her every couple of hrs she will hate me by morning i'm sure.


----------

